# Web Site



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Just wondering if it's time for updating the site.? I don't think anyone is going to want to buy a 2011 -12 calendar. Lots of old stuff as well . A new banner with some current pups might be lovely. Just a thought. I think Whimsy could make for a pretty poster pup. and maybe a half dozen others . Just an idea.


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

I'll 2nd the idea for an update/cleaning.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

YES, please!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah Tere I bet that banner has been here longer than you. lol


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I agree..yes...it really does need an update.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

whimsy said:


> I agree..yes...it really does need an update.


no kidding, I think the seventies are over. lol


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree! An overhaul is really needed. I don't know who was supposed to be doing that, though.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow, that was cruel! The seventies, huh? I was doing the banners back then. The difficulty was the format, having to create something that would expand and contract to fit different size monitors. I'll check with Yung and be happy to update if they're okay with it. If we do, let's get some great current pictures of our gang, but let me check first.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good stuff Geri, you know I was just kidding, it just seems that long.


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

Since Dave was kidding, I won't bug him about changing his "signature" (as it is really old news) LOLeace:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Den&Barb said:


> Since Dave was kidding, I won't bug him about changing his "signature" (as it is really old news) LOLeace:


lol , but doing a quick check of the 46 people online right now , only four have been here for any length of time. :biggrin1:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Den&Barb said:


> Since Dave was kidding, I won't bug him about changing his "signature" (as it is really old news) LOLeace:


hahahahaha!


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

Should get rid of the forum "Calendar" as there is none.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

any news Geri?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

bump


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

bump


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

bump


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Let me help you, Dave. BUMP...


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

bump.. can someone pass this on to Yungster \My pm does not work.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

OK, will try , why does your PM not work?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

gelbergirl said:


> OK, will try , why does your PM not work?


thanks. Long story , no one knows for sure


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

bump


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

davetgabby said:


> bump


Man on a MISSION!!! There's been enough bumps to send one to the Dermatologist.:deadhorse:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

gelbergirl said:


> OK, will try , why does your PM not work?


any word yet Kordelia ?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

bump


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

dave - I've got nothing.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

gelbergirl said:


> dave - I've got nothing.


were you able to contact Yung?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I sent out a request that way . . .


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks Kordelia .


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

So Dave, how are you keeping in touch with no PM?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

gelbergirl said:


> So Dave, how are you keeping in touch with no PM?


usually it's no problem, as most people contact me with questions. I can reply to them then, I just can't initiate a private message. Did Yung say anything.?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

bump


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

bump


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

bump


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

bump


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

bump


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

bump


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

bump


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

bump


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Does anyone want to make another Introduce Yourself? We have so many new members and it would be nice for them to write about themselves in a thread.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Bump.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Bump


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks girls , I'll make sure it's out front tomorrow. too . Its a holiday today in Canada and Yungster hopefully will be back tomorrow.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

bump


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Bump! Yes, I would love an update on this forum. There is so much old stuff.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

bump


----------



## Administrator (Aug 5, 2010)

We'll get a new banner up in the near future. I'll have the mods brainstorm about how to go about it.


----------

